# Sunday's Show and Tell...4/16/17...Happy Easter everyone.



## jd56 (Apr 16, 2017)

One of my favorite holidays. Time with family and the kids.
This time of the year always produces some nice bikes and non bike classics finds.

So, let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Went on a backroads cruise yesterday, seeking a pedal car acquisition for my grandson. But, I found this old thing instead. 

Another Elgin. 36ish. Believe it to be Black Hawk. But, it was also mentioned it was a Falcon.
Don't have my Elgin book to verify, right now so....I'll say it's a Black Hawk.

Toolbox included 1936 northeast road maps.
Been trying to thin the herd and my compulsive behavior has won again.
Daggum I'm addicted.















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 16, 2017)

DL1


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 16, 2017)

I went picking and bought several bikes on CABE too 7 bikes total TOC to 1920's.  Here again is my Wolverine Leather Goods  bike from Detroit. Really digging it


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2017)

jd56 said:


> One of my favorite holidays. Time with family and the kids.
> This time of the year always produces some nice bikes and non bike classics finds.
> 
> So, let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
> ...





Nice ride JD. I'm thinking Falcon due too painted fenders but regardless a cool ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2017)

I took a short ride too yesterday to pick up this one that was advertised here on the CABE. Got to meet a fellow CABEr and talk bikes and cars. I need the fenders (with the light and reflector) and stem but everything else will find new homes. Rack looks like a Higgins, seat was used on Cycle Trucks and Wasp I believe, and not sure about guard. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Apr 16, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice ride JD. I'm thinking Falcon due too painted fenders but regardless a cool ride. V/r Shawn



Thx Shawn...I hate it when I guess and then there's another possibility. 
So painted vs stainless fenders is the difference between a Black Hawk and a Falcon?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 16, 2017)

Finally picked up my little Colson trike. I actually had my cousin get this a couple months back. It's a good match to my two wheel Colson. Bummer though, someone did repaint it many years ago, I believe it was maroon originally.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Thx Shawn...I hate it when I guess and then there's another possibility.
> So painted vs stainless fenders is the difference between a Black Hawk and a Falcon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Hey JD your bike is a '35 by serial. A little gray area that year as early (Spring/Summer) the Blackhawk had stainless fenders and falcon painted. Later, Fall/Winter, the Falcon is dropped and essentially becomes the Blackhawk. Maybe an Elgin expert can clear this up. V/r Shawn.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 16, 2017)

jd56 said:


> One of my favorite holidays. Time with family and the kids.
> This time of the year always produces some nice bikes and non bike classics finds.
> 
> So, let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
> ...



Damn JD, That's your best find ever!  Possibly the best find of the year so far.


----------



## XBPete (Apr 16, 2017)

Outstanding snag JD!! Bravo, what a neat bike!!

Have a bike in the mail for next week but was coming into town and a neighbor had scrap from a pile he had in the woods behind his house, saw some bike frames sticking up. I stopped and talked to him and he let me have this Schwinn BF Goodrich carcass, only thing usable is the diamond skip chain and badge. At least they did not go to the scrap yard!


----------



## RJWess (Apr 16, 2017)

Great find JD!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 16, 2017)

The bunny led me to a '38 Hawthorne on Saturday. I posted it in fresh finds yesterday. It got rained on last night and is starting to show what the barn dust was hiding. 


 

 

 

 

 

 This appears to have original paint that will clean up some while retaining patina. Most all my other finds have been repainted a few times before they got to me. Assuming everything come loose and cooperates it's a keeper for now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 16, 2017)

Well @jd56 , if it's that easy, I guess I'll start riding around looking for pedal cars! That's a fantastic bike, bucket list for me. Congratulations sir.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter everyone!  Here is what the nasty old devil likes to ride:




I have been riding my Wingbar lately since Aaron @ratrodz has created a butterfly stand that works with 26 inch tires.


----------



## kunzog (Apr 16, 2017)

I had these automotive products for a long time but just came across them looking for something else.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Apr 16, 2017)

Easter is colorful and so was this weeks pics.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikiba (Apr 16, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Been trying to thin the herd and my compulsive behavior has won again.
> Daggum I'm addicted.




even if you are trying to thin the herd.... you cant turn down something like that as long as the price is right. Fantastic find!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 16, 2017)

This doesn't really count as a find but I threw this bike together for a friend that needed a bike to get around on last week. Its built entirely out of parts that I scrounged from the scrap pile at that local dump except for the chain/freewheel and cables.  I had to move the rear brake posts to account for the larger wheels.  Its amazing what people throw away!


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 16, 2017)

Not too much,picked 2 NOS 20" w/w westwinds, a vibrant blue fastback carcass,w/chainguard,crank,rear brake,fender,& derailleur,and this October1968 Apple Krate. Some wrong parts,68 midget bars,70's Schwinn pedals,nos,nos 70 slick,70-73 shifter handle,lotta nos parts though. Rides beautiful,now that it's here,at Left Coast Cycles











Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 16, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I took a short ride too yesterday to pick up this one that was advertised here on the CABE. Got to meet a fellow CABEr and talk bikes and cars. I need the fenders (with the light and reflector) and stem but everything else will find new homes. Rack looks like a Higgins, seat was used on Cycle Trucks and Wasp I believe, and not sure about guard. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 451826 View attachment 451827 View attachment 451828 View attachment 451829 View attachment 451830 View attachment 451831 View attachment 451832



Aha,beat me on the Hollywood. Good job,great parts bike! I ended up with the person's majestic airflow pedals off of it.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Apr 16, 2017)

Nothing I bought, but more of a show and tell. I've been patiently/impatiently waiting for this guy to be fired. Of course as I unloaded it from the kiln I broke his arm off like an idiot. Uggggghhhh. Oh well, that's what epoxy is for!

I am very excited about him! And he stands (once I glue his arm back on) and that was the biggest concern.

Yaaay monkeyyy. He's about 2 feet in length.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 16, 2017)

No bike this week only parts. Found some elusive parts. I found my Hextube fender light and my Twinflex chain ring! Cool monkey Kstone! Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## JKT (Apr 16, 2017)

I picked up this 1919 Singer Leather cobblers / patcher  treadle sewing machine very cheap at a small local auction this week. It's cleaning up very nice and rolls over very smoothly. its missing a few parts to get it sewing and I now have them on order..

















View attachment 452011

View attachment 452012

View attachment 452013

View attachment 452015


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice sewing machine JKT.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 16, 2017)

No bikes   Just these passes for the weekend.


----------



## JKT (Apr 16, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Nice sewing machine JKT.



Thanks Sped Man !! just send your sewing needs this way !! lol


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 16, 2017)

Added these Aerostruts /Parade bars to one of the wife's blue Schwinnns.  They came in the mail on Friday. ...


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 16, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> No bikes   Just these passes for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 452019




Congrats.  A guy I know, Bill Fold (Haring) pretty much runs Coachella and Stagecoach but I have still never gone.  Maybe I will someday.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 16, 2017)

I totally don't need anymore bikes but when Mark posted this 41 Elgin I said to myself "Great colors, floating hub, lit rack, over the fork fender, truss mounted light and a surfboard guard".....how could I not pop on it.  Not I need to sell a bike to pay for it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 16, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I totally don't need anymore bike but when Mark posted this 41 Elgin I said to myself "Great colors, floating hub, lit rack and a surfboard guard".....how could I not pop on it.  Not I need to sell a bike to pay for it.
> View attachment 452075



Ok well I'll buy your blue Iver then, that should cover the cost of this one.. LMK where to send the money.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 16, 2017)

I might sell my Black Rollie or Black Elgin to cover it.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Nothing I bought, but more of a show and tell. I've been patiently/impatiently waiting for this guy to be fired. Of course as I unloaded it from the kiln I broke his arm off like an idiot. Uggggghhhh. Oh well, that's what epoxy is for!
> 
> I am very excited about him! And he stands (once I glue his arm back on) and that was the biggest concern.
> 
> ...



Nice monkey! Do you fire the tail separately? What size is the whole thing?


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 16, 2017)

The guy I bought my Viking Streamline from found this old EA light while cleaning his garage,  and texted me pics asking if I would like to have it. I think it's a taillight due to it's small size,  and that mounting bracket. I don't think it came off the Viking,  but I'll hang onto it and maybe I'll find a bike to use it on.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 16, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Nice monkey! Do you fire the tail separately? What size is the whole thing?



I fired him all together surprisingly. I was thinking I'd have to attach his tail separately...  but he made it by a hair. I had to pull out the guts of the kiln to get him to fit straight onto the soft brick.

He's 26" wide, 24" tall...And maybe 9" wide. He has one more firing to go where he will turn a darker brown and should shrink about one inch or so.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I fired him all together surprisingly. I was thinking I'd have to attach his tail separately...  but he made it by a hair. I had to pull out the guts of the kiln to get him to fit straight onto the soft brick.
> 
> He's 26" wide, 24" tall...And maybe 9" wide. He has one more firing to go where he will turn a darker brown and should shrink about one inch or so.



Amazing! Really nice work


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 16, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I might sell my Black Rollie or Black Elgin to cover it.



I'll give the same price back on the Rollie if you include the tank


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 16, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> I'll give the same price back on the Rollie if you include the tank



lol....I'm sure you would.


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 16, 2017)

I've wanted a New Departure tool cabinet for awhile but they don't seem to pop up that often. So this is the next best thing. With the paint being this nice I just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 16, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I totally don't need anymore bikes but when Mark posted this 41 Elgin I said to myself "Great colors, floating hub, lit rack, over the fork fender, truss mounted light and a surfboard guard".....how could I not pop on it.  Not I need to sell a bike to pay for it.
> View attachment 452075



That is a sweet ride.  Nice colors too


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 16, 2017)

STRADALITE said:


> View attachment 452401 View attachment 452402 View attachment 452403 I've wanted a New Departure tool cabinet for awhile but they don't seem to pop up that often. So this is the next best thing. With the paint being this nice I just couldn't pass it up.



Wow...super clean


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 16, 2017)

Forgot about my cool,non bike score,issues #7,9,& 15 of the original,not reprint Mad Comics. Cool,pre code stuff,killer art!




Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 16, 2017)

Well since it has been non-stop Shur-Spin orders I had to revamp and make a better work space. Found this really neat old workbench. I just brushed on two coats of battleship gray and starting to organize my garage. I had a full on dump of shelves last night. Shur-Spin hardware and parts all over the floor.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 16, 2017)

Bought a few smalls.... a dropstand, a set of truss rods, a bell that spins when you pull the lever. I have 3 of those....Some accessories for the bars on my 10 speed....


 

Since I'm building a gym in my home, this came.....



 
2 new bikes will show up this week.........


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Forgot about my cool,non bike score,issues #7,9,& 15 of the original,not reprint Mad Comics. Cool,pre code stuff,killer art!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk




The first 30 issues or so of Mad are amazing. Very cool stuff.


----------

